# Ryobi 725r



## simshawk (Apr 29, 2008)

*Ryobi 725r, No Spark*

Not getting any spark on my Ryobi 725r. Plug is new and was grounded to the head. Removed connection from shutdown switch and same result. Assuming the ign unit is bad. My question is, how do I remove the clutch? I saw a small torqx screw in the end, but turning it just cranks over the engine. 

Also, I pulled a big no no and pulled both plug connections without labeling one first. How do I determine which one is which?

Thanks, Jerry


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would first suggest you get a "gap" type spark tester before you go tearing into it.... I've seen way too many claims of no spark using a plug to test when there really is spark. Stuff some rope down the spark plug hole to stop the piston from coming to the top of the cylinder. It doesn't matter which wire goes where.


----------



## simshawk (Apr 29, 2008)

hankster said:


> I would first suggest you get a "gap" type spark tester before you go tearing into it.... I've seen way too many claims of no spark using a plug to test when there really is spark. Stuff some rope down the spark plug hole to stop the piston from coming to the top of the cylinder. It doesn't matter which wire goes where.


Where can I pick up a gap spark tester from? Also, it's getting plenty of gas, the plug is saturated after trying to start it, but it never fires.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Any auto parts store should have them. The "neon bulb" type are too sensitive and can glow even when the spark is very weak. Just put the tester from the plug wire to the engine (pull the plug) and pull it a couple of times to see if there is spark.

Generally, the ign. modules the Ryobi models don't go bad very often.


----------



## simshawk (Apr 29, 2008)

hankster said:


> Any auto parts store should have them. The "neon bulb" type are too sensitive and can glow even when the spark is very weak. Just put the tester from the plug wire to the engine (pull the plug) and pull it a couple of times to see if there is spark.
> 
> Generally, the ign. modules the Ryobi models don't go bad very often.


Will check the local parts store and get back with ya. Thanks.


----------



## simshawk (Apr 29, 2008)

hankster said:


> Any auto parts store should have them. The "neon bulb" type are too sensitive and can glow even when the spark is very weak. Just put the tester from the plug wire to the engine (pull the plug) and pull it a couple of times to see if there is spark.
> 
> Generally, the ign. modules the Ryobi models don't go bad very often.


OK, picked up a gap spark tester and no spark. Tried with switch connected and unconnected. Assume the ign module is bad, yes? If so, do you know of an online site to purchase a replacement. I checked and no one local has one.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Check to make sure the wiring is not shorted. Price of the ign. module (part #753-04324) from Sears is $41.90


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

hankster said:


> Check to make sure the wiring is not shorted. Price of the ign. module (part #753-04324) from Sears is $41.90



:drunk:

There are different part numbers for the module. It depends on which of the 16 different 725R models he has. The part number you gave him for the module is only used on 2 specific models of the 725R, while the number I gave him is used on 5 models of the 725R and 4 models of the 725RE.

It would be beneficial for him to find his true MTD number (which should start with 41, followed by at least 2 letters) and post that information here before he orders a wrong part from Sears and has to go through the expense of returning it.


----------



## simshawk (Apr 29, 2008)

According to the parts break out manual that came with the trimmer, the part # is 683390,


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------

